# New 642



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Got this beauty in the mail today, with the box, $12 bucks.. It's a great looking car..


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

congrats, looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like the painted version reefer....nice shape.


----------

